# You'll Forever Be The Spice Of My Life



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 21, 2007)

This is really hard for me to post, as it seems like acceptance that he is gone forever.

Spice stopped eating on Monday, I treated him for gas and by morning he seemed to have perked up. By that night, he was no worse and no better than the night before. For what ever reason, I knew I had to go home so I left school 3 hours early. I got home to see him in the same state as the night before but as I sat in the kitchen snuggling Spice and trying to find a vet that could treat him, he went downhill fast. I wrapped him in a towel and we headed off to the vets. He sat in my lap the whole way. I knew he wasn't coming home, I kissed him and pet him the whole time but he went downhill so fast. He passed away in my arms on the way to the vets, not even an hour and a half after I got home.

He waited for me to get home and for that I am blessed, but saying good bye is never easy.

It's been a real tough week, so stressed with school and add this on, it just makes it almost unbearable.

*:rip:Binky free Spice (**April 8, 2003 - October 16, 2007)*

*Reese and I will always miss you Baby Boy... :cry2I'm so sorry I didn't have more time to spend with you.*

I feel like a piece of my heart died with him. I just miss him so much and just feel so lost without him there to greet me every morning.

The sign at the top of this is something I made as a memorial for me to hang on my wall... I picked the colors to be the colors of him -- brown and white, and the golden writing is for his heart made of gold.



























I miss you being there to greet me everytime I come out and I'll never forget how you could cheer me up like nothing else. 

*We love you Spicers.:heartbeat:Lost but never forgotten.*


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I loved Spice. I really don't know what to say. I'm really sorry. :cry1::hug:

Binky free Spice :rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

Im so sorry.

Binky Free Spice :rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Laura, there are just no words. I cant imagine how much this is hurting you.

Spice was a special boy and one of my favorites from the day I joined here. He will be truly missed. 

We're here for you hun. Im so sorry.

Rest in peace Spice. You were so special and so loved.


----------



## JimD (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free Spice.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Laura, I am in tears again. Spice and Mocha - I thought they would be around forever. They were two of the first that I noticed on the Forum when i joined.

Spice, you were a beautiful, much loved boy. I am so pleased that you found love with Reese. You are going to be so missed by so many 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2007)

What a beautiful boy 

oh Laura,i'm sorry


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 21, 2007)

i am so sorry MBB. so many of us have gone thru such tragic events this year. 
spice will be missed by many, its good he went while he was with you, and not by himself. binky free.
:bunnyangel:ink iris:
ani-lover


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

I will always love my little Spicer boy. He was my wish bunny - I wished I could nap him from you and hug him all the time. I have several pictures of him that I keep on my computer. Something about him always made me smile. This has to be my favorite because he just looks so terribly sorry about something he's done. I just want to kiss that nose......


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 22, 2007)

So sorry about Spice. He was always one of my favorites.:rainbow::rose:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Laura. I love you Spicer. I hope you're binkying free sweetheart.:rainbow:

Beautiful.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Laura. I always enjoyed Spice. He was such a little love. RIP little one.


t.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh Laura...what a beautiful beautiful boy...

Please feel free to talk to me whenever you need a friend...we can grieve for our sweeties together...you've already helped me so much, and I hope I've helped you a little, too.

Lots of love to you and yours,

Rosie*

P.S. I will always miss the Spicey boy...urplepansy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

I still can't believe he's gone. :sad:

It's like he's gone home, but he will be back when I bunnysit him again.
I really enjoyed having him while I did.

I am sorry Laura, all of us loved him.




























_* Binky Free Spice.ink iris: Forever in our hearts. :hearts Rainbows :rainbow:*_


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 24, 2007)

:bigtears:Binky free Spice, we'll miss you....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 24, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sooo sorry Laura. Spice was one of my favorite bunnies. I loved seeing pictures of him and reading your posts. :cry2 :rip:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh My God. :bigtears:

What a dark day this is after finding this out, Laura. I'm sitting here sweating, in shock and in tears. 

God, I'm so sorry. I'm completely at a loss of what to say. 

Tsk - Oh God. I can't believe this. 

I'm so sorry.

All my love,

Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 26, 2007)

Of all people Carolyn, I knewthat you would bring me to tears if you posted. I miss him more than words can express. I go outside and I feel like a big piece of my life and heart is missing. Poor Reese looks so lonely. 

Despite that, I have been getting better. The days following his passing, I felt like I had a cloud hanging over me and like the world would never be right and I was having a really hard time going about my normal routine. But then I woke up on Monday feeling almost normal, like a huge weight of grief and guilt had been lifted off my shoulders over night. I don't know why it just suddenly happened like that, I still feel very sad that he's gone and its aharsh realization every morning when I wake up that he wont be out there to greet me at the door for his food anymore :sad:, but I feel at peace that he is binkying in Heaven and had a good life.

I'm sure I'll have my ups and downs for a while, and I will never forget my Baby Boy nor will I ever stop missing him.

Thank you very much for everyone's kind words. Unfortunately, the one thing I figured out is that no matter what anyone says, there are no words that can make the loss any easier.:cry2


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2007)

Dearest Laura,

I just can't get my brain around the fact that Spice is now with Buck and Elvis. I can't tell you how many times I've cried over this in the past 24 hours. Yesterday, I was literally broken out in a sweat. It's affected me very deeply. 

It scares the heck outta all of us to hear about it because we all know how well taken care and loved he was and always will be. When I got home, I was happy to see that my b/f was there and got out of the car crying, told him what happened and he just hugged me, told me how sorry he is for you, and noted that it's really scary to hear that. (He just got a rabbit of his own, so he gets the love and the fear of losing his precious baby doll.)

Yesterday, I was on my way home from work and thinking about how much he loved the snow, the summer - all the seasons, but most of all, he loved You, Laura. That little guy was so attached to you, he couldn't have any more space in his heart that wasn't eclipsed with love for you. I so clearly remember the way he gave you kisses and how he'd shadow you when you were around. It breaks me down all over again when I think of how difficult the reality of his loss is for you. I'm sure it has taken a lot of out you when you don't see him there. Nobody but you could've given him a better home -- and as much as I wanted to take him away from you to live with me because he was So Cool and Beautiful, I knew he'd suffer a broken heart had he not has his Momma there. 

I thank God that you took so many phenomenal pictures of him. Through your pictures and stories, you made him "My Spicers" for everyone on this forum. 

I have to go because here I sit, at work!, in front of my computer, again crying. God, my co-worker must think I've completely lost it. When I have been asked, I just say, "Someone I love very much died and it was completely unexpected." People dismiss it so quickly when you say a "rabbit". Spice was more than 'just a rabbit'. God, he was such a good boy!!!! :bigtears:The tears are falling so much faster than this little icon demonstrates. I spent a lot of time cuddling my babies last night.

I'm sending you all my love, thoughts, prayers, and sympathy, Laura. 

Hang in there.

Love, Love, Love,

Carolyn


----------



## missyscove (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry MBB! He was a truly special bunny.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!! I loved looking at your pictures of Spice.

How are you and Reese doing?

If you ever want to talk to someone abot him, PM me. :hug: I'll be glad to listen.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 1, 2007)

It's been a month and a half and I still miss you so much Spice. I'd give anything just to kiss you again and be able to hug you.

Reese seems so lonely without you by her side.

:sad:I hope your having fun at the Rainbow Bridge.:big kiss:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2007)

One of my very most favorite rabbits. You will ALWAYS be remembered!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear my Spicers,

In a few days time it will have been a year since you were taken so suddenly from this earth. While I know you are in a better place with the love of your life snuggling by your side, I still can't help but feel like a piece of me is missing. I miss your one of a kind personality. Other bunnies may come into my life, butfew of themwill evercompare to how special you are.

I hope you know I still think about you all the time and I miss you a lot. You're always and forever my baby boy and I will never forget you.

Take care of our Reesie like I know you will.

:rose:Binky free my Spice and Reese. :hearts

Love you both forever...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2008)

:tears2:

I still have his "groundhog" picture on my computer where I see it daily. I think of him all the time. Something was so special to me about Spice. Strange from someone who never met the little guy, but it's true.

I'm so sorry Laura.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Laura, I can hardly believe it's been nearly a year . It's such a miss, not hearing about him and seeing photos of him.

Looking at some of the pics, he has exactly the same look on his face as Jester. Full of mischief, but also so innocent.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------

